# Can't get Reaper to recognize Vienna Synchron Steinway



## ☻ (Mar 27, 2022)

I've been using Vienna Synchron Steinway in Reaper for many months but today I accidentally deleted the instrument, so I've done a fresh install and am trying to get Reaper to recognize it again. I've directed Reaper to the location of the application in my C drive, which seems to be where all the dll's are, but no dice. The actual application is working just as expected - no issues, but no matter how many times I try to add a path to it and rescan, it never finds it. Am I missing a crucial dll file or something?


----------



## ☻ (Mar 27, 2022)

Here are some images.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Mar 27, 2022)

wonzo said:


> Here are some images.



I don't think any of those are the right dll. Maybe restart the installation program, it will probably tell you where it install things.

EDIT: My Vienna plugins are in Program Files -> Common Files -> VST3


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 27, 2022)

As @Bernard Duc said, the files in _C:\Program Files\Vienna Synchron Pianos_ aren't the actual VST dll files -- those are likely installed wherever else you typically install VSTs. Check other VST locations -- the file you're looking for is _Vienna Synchron Pianos.dll,_ unless it's installed as VST3, in which case it's probably _Vienna Synchron Pianos.vst3_.

Some of the folders programs like to default to for VST installation are _C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST3_, _C:\Program Files\VSTPlugIns_, _C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VstPlugins_, and _C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST2_. If you can't find it, reinstalling will probably give you the option of where to put the VST file, or you can just run a search in Windows Explorer to locate it.

Second, in the Reaper VST preferences, click _Re-scan ... > Plug-ins that failed to scan_ and see if Synchron pianos is on the list. It's possible Reaper has blacklisted it because it had trouble scanning it the first time.


----------

